# 2 Question for Men



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?

2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.

(


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?


I wouldn't know, I find it kind of degrading.
The only time it happens with us is the rare times she asks for it.



> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> (


I'm constantly touching her, not always sexually but often enough.
I read from a woman here once the same thing you wrote, that her husband always pawing at her made her feel like a piece of meat.

I asked my wife if she ever felt like that or if my touching her bothered her in any way.
She said she would be worried if I wasn't doing it.


----------



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

Tacoma, thanks for sharing. I do not feel degraded by him putting his semen on me. I just dont like it ALL the time.

I like hime touching me, just not ALL the time


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Some men are very touchy. I know I am. My wife was not so much into touch either. Then she started talking to her girlfriends. Being in relationships where 'touch' is accidently brushing hands together when they pass one another something or 'sex night', she has come to appreciate that she has someone who still grabs her occasionally, though I try not to make it a 'love handle' exercise where I am only grabbing her naughty bits.

And yes, as a man, occasionally I grab her because I KNOW she's in the middle of something and I want to see her a bit frustrated. She does the same to me on occasion.  Some of this is in fun...for the other person.

I don't see 'facials' or such as particularly mentally healthy, but I associate that with porn. I am not paying my wife porn star scale to accept facials, so that isn't a big part of our repertoire.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> Tacoma, thanks for sharing. I do not feel degraded by him putting his semen on me. I just dont like it ALL the time.
> 
> I like hime touching me, just not ALL the time


Your definition of 'all the time' and his definition of 'all the time' are probably very different.

Exactly how much physical contact is too much? How much is too little?

Make a number in your head and start to keep REAL count.

Let me tell you...I would be VERY careful about rejecting this sort of thing. He sees a quick butt grab as "I love you and want you."

Your rejection can easily be interpreted as 'I don't want your attraction or love. I have IMPORTANT things to do.' Ergo, he is NOT important. 

It is a blow to the ego for dishes to be more important than one's lifetime spouse. I am reminded of the 'couch scene' in American Beauty

Don't be that person.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?
> 
> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> (


I don't think that most men like the idea of putting semen on their wife's body. I think thats a porn thing. Most men ( and women ) that I've known ,like the feelings of finishing inside. 
" Coitus interruptus " makes absolutely no sense outside of porn.

Secondly , I think some people like to touch their partners constantly both male and female. 
My wife and I touch each other all the time.
Notice I used the word touch and not grab.
Then there are some people who like to grab body parts.
I prefer to touch , caress , feel , massage etc. I like the feel of her body on mine or mine on hers. 
I like massaging her back , shoulders arms and tits. I like kissing her all over . I like her entire body.
I was never, ever , a " grabber ."
But I know some men are "grabbers " and maybe their women have no problem with it.
If you have a problem with the grabbing , then maybe you should show him how you prefer to be touched.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?
> 
> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> (


1. Not sure I really have heard of many guys actually PREFERRING to pull out and do that. It's much more pleasurable to "finish" vaginally, orally, etc. I don't really see the attraction of that. Maybe some guy with a particular body part fetish might go for ejaculating on the area of their fetish, but otherwise I don't understand it.
Do you have some sort of data or survey that indicates this is actually a preference for a large percentage of men? Because I'm completely unaware of this as a major trend.

2. What's "always/constantly"? It sounds like this is more an issue of discordance between how much you want to receive that kind of attention vs. how much your husband would like to display it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Op, how is your marriage outside the bedroom? Do you feel noticed, loved, respected by your husband? Do you two date still, talk, romance one another, spend time together doing fun things?


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

1. prefer internal release
2. I am very big on physical touch, but save the private parts for private times. I get offended if she pushes my hand away, when I am trying to hold hands or other more non-sexual places.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I think the type of touch is an important. A caress is different than honking her boob like a horn. I can see how a woman might be annoyed by the latter. 

Just touching a sexual part of the body does not necessarily make it a sexual touch. A sexual touch needs to be done in such a way as to actually be arousing. 

If my partner walked by and grabbed my balls I don't think I would necessarily find that sexual...in fact if it was firm enough I might end up on the ceiling clinging from a light fixture.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?


Why do we drive on parkways and park in the driveway?

We just do. Accept it.

PS. I find that my wife loves it....warmness on her etc. Mind you she doesn't eat it and prefers not to have it on her face and all....but occasionally will compromise for me (and that does wonders).



BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> (


That's our ultimate expression of love (well to some of us). We are more sexual creatures.

As long as he doesn't take that to the extreme and still covers your desires/affections and make sure those are met, I see no problem.

I do this ALL the time to my wife (at times too much and at the wrong time etc). I just love her, her body and can't resist to not touch her at times (again, ultimate expression of love thing).


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't have any experience with question 1 really

As for question 2, I did it to see what her reaction would be and to be playful. Sometimes she would respond in kind and I knew sex was possible.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the angry pirate!

thats when you shoot it in her eye and she get all pi$$ed off and says arrrrrrr what the hell did you do that for! 

I don't really have a smear my sperm all over kinda thing but I don't like if she acts like its acid if some does end up on her.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

oh and why do we like touching your bodies all the time.

because your beautiful and well were guys and we love you all of you!


----------



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks all who replied. I like being touched and I like him putting semen on me sometimes. I guess I am weird in a sort of a way. We can have a wonderful love making session and the next day I want a little space. Ive tried to explain it to him and he does not understand.

I never, never move his hands when he is touching me. And our life outside of the bedroom is not as great as it could be. So maybe that is a factor


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?
> 
> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> (


1. My first preference is to put it in her va_gi_na. 

2. Yep, I am always touching my wife, always have my hands on the boobs, butt, legs,etc. I just asked her and she likes it She just said if I did not do it she would think I was mad at her.


----------



## Dredd (Apr 16, 2014)

jcd said:


> let me tell you...i would be very careful about rejecting this sort of thing. He sees a quick butt grab as "i love you and want you."
> 
> your rejection can easily be interpreted as 'i don't want your attraction or love. I have important things to do.' ergo, he is not important.
> 
> ...


+1



tacoma said:


> i asked my wife if she ever felt like that or if my touching her bothered her in any way. She said she would be worried if i wasn't doing it.


+2


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Me, I prefer to finish in her. It's the highest pleasure for me plain and simple. If she's lending me a "helping hand" I don't care where it goes. BJ is the same. 

I suspect there's some "marking your territory" for some men. 

As to part two, I touch my wife constantly. Butt grab, boob squeeze. If it's late and the kids are down, I'll put my hand in her pajama bottoms. Why? Because I can!!!

I think about sex constantly, and she is the focus of my desire. As some of the other posters said, if it stops, then you should worry.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I don't think that most men like the idea of putting semen on their wife's body. I think thats a porn thing. Most men ( and women ) that I've known ,like the feelings of finishing inside.
> " Coitus interruptus " makes absolutely no sense outside of porn.
> 
> Secondly , I think some people like to touch their partners constantly both male and female.
> ...


:iagree: The semen thing must be from porn. 

And I am a touchy kind of guy, so I do touch my wife's body daily. It is not always in a sexy way, but in a loving, affectionate way. She loves it. Touching each other is just part of our daily connection.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*1. Prefer finishing naturally ~ Vaginally!

2. I'm no more touchy-feely with my lady than she would be with me! I'm Southern ~ seems like the natural thing to do!*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

1) I rarely do this. When I do it's just because a particular mood strikes me.
2) I am very touchy feely. Just part of the relationship package that is with me. I would say that is damn near constant


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> And our life outside of the bedroom is not as great as it could be. So maybe that is a factor


I think it probably is very much a factor. I had an ex who would grab me all the time, and I grew to resent it as we grew further apart.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> I never, never move his hands when he is touching me. And our life outside of the bedroom is not as great as it could be. So maybe that is a factor


I can see how it's a problem if the only way he ever touches you is sexually.

If he's only affectionate in the hope of sex you should have a problem.

Does he touch you in non-sexual ways?
Hand holding, arm around you, little kisses here and there?

Does he touch you only when there's opportunity for sex and doesn't give affection when there's no opportunity for sex?


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife does not like semen on her...just in her. I am OK with that. I touch her all of the time because I am an affectionate person, but most of the time it is non-sexual. When I touch her breasts it is gently and most of the time it is at night when we are cuddling before we go to sleep. When I do grab her it is usually during a passionate kiss.


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?


It is kind of like a stamp of power, accomplishment, and respect where the woman FULLY accepts all of us as a man. After all we know that we all started off as semen swimmers chasing' and egg down. I've never been able to cum anywhere except on her butt or in her "va-jayjay". I have more sex issues thou... Would love to have it all over her, but I don't see her ever allowing on her face. 



BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.(


Yup. I am to the point she gets frustrated and calls me a pig.
She normally tells me about it "pressuring" her sexually. That topic comes up and I retreat fully b/c of how many times she has rejected my sexually advances. It leads to many fights.


----------



## Mmdog60 (Apr 3, 2014)

1) as a guy I'm not into dumping sperm onto the body. I prefer an internal finish. In many years I've only encountered this one time where a girl preferred me to finish on her breasts each time. It Wasserstein not a comfortable thing to me and felt cold I guess you could say. The experience was awkward each time. 

2) A pat, caress, soft touch are great and much desired by my current mate. A grab, crass fondle, etc. are much despised.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

U.E. McGill said:


> Me, I prefer to finish in her. It's the highest pleasure for me plain and simple. If she's lending me a "helping hand" I don't care where it goes. BJ is the same.
> 
> I suspect there's some "marking your territory" for some men.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Everything you said is everything I believe. Always told my wife that when I no longer feel the need to slap her ass or grab her, then she needs to worry.


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

so....I don't believe this is a "porn thing". Maybe the face bit.

In any case... I don't know why I like doing it, but I do. And the wife doesn't seem to mind. On her, in her whatever. Although I have not done the face. I couldn't imagine what she'd say if I suggested it. Probably something like..."What's wrong with the rest of me?" as she doesn't mind it anywhere else from what I can tell.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

JCD said:


> Your definition of 'all the time' and his definition of 'all the time' are probably very different.
> 
> Exactly how much physical contact is too much? How much is too little?
> 
> Don't be that person.



My wife: "your touching me all the time"

Me: "huh, I grabbed your butt once this morning, and now its 9 PM and I touched you again"

My wife: "see!"


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> 1. Why do you like putting your semen on any part of your wife's body. What does it do for you? My husband always like to put it on me some where. I like it sometimes, but not always. What connection does it make for you?
> 
> 2. Are you constantly touching your wife sexually. Sometimes I feel like Mrs. Titty and A$$. My husband is always touching me in some sexual fashion. I know some women feel I should apprieciate the fact that he still finds me attactive, but it makes me feel like a piece of meat.
> 
> (


Semen I could care less where it goes as long as it goes somewhere....preferably inside her to be honest. 

My wife has felt that way before too. "Cant you just hug does it always have to be sexual?" I try to be mindful lol.


----------

